# newbie - question about Probiotics



## Nazneen (Aug 31, 2007)

Newbie here.I was wondering if anyone has ever had an allergic reaction t otaking probiotics? I recently had a horrible allergic reaction to something & I'm still trying to figure out what it was. I had a bad rash down my back & derrière.







I was taking PB-8


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Nazneed - No, I've not experienced any allergic reactions to the Align which I am taking, although I am not generally given to allergies. Are you sure it was a reaction to the probiotic? Could it have coincidentally been to something else? My reasoning is that if these are "good bacteria", then they should not produce an allergic reaction as they are bugs we should all have in our gut anyway. Or perhaps it was to some inert ingredient in the capsule, or to the capsule itself. Sorry to hear you've had such a bad time with it, and I hope you are over it now. Wearyone


----------

